# Identifying a Hand Plane Logo



## jmn00 (Jan 17, 2019)

I need some help identifying the logo stamped on a plane iron. Its not in my possession but I have an image that partially shows the logo, along with some other images of the plane. The logo looks familiar but I can't identify it. The logo appears near the top of a plane iron on an otherwise unmarked bench plane.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Diamond Edge


----------



## jmn00 (Jan 17, 2019)

I thought about Diamond Edge, but the DE logos I've seen look quite a bit different.


----------



## jmn00 (Jan 17, 2019)

Also:


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

They are the first one I though of that used that diamond shape.

Looking again, that looks to be a stamped steel frog, which likely means Pexto or Parplus. Handle is right for one, too and about halfway down on this page is a Parplus with a diamond logo and similar shape to the parts.

That would be an immediate purchasing "NO".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Good eyes, Jay T, missed that stamped frog. DE didn't do those, so unless it's a replacement cutter (and well used at that), it's likely not DE.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't look closer until second visit, either. The plane on Don's site is such a close match, I'd have to go with Parplus. That would also explain the poor stamping/slot relationship. The DE's I've seen are much higher quality and I doubt they would have let one of those out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

And Pexto was a circular logo. I've not seen a Parplus but for Don's site.


----------



## jmn00 (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks! I think it is likely Parplus.


----------



## JourneyWoodWorks (Jan 17, 2019)

My first guess was Diamond. Reading the others' posts it seems like I could be wrong


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

ParPlus No. 5









came through the rehab shop a long while back..









But,,,it did not have the stamped steel "toad"..er frog









But it was cast into the base..









Lever cap looked a tad funny..


----------



## BuckeyeJohn (Jan 16, 2018)

A friend gave me a Parplus a few years ago that I still have. The iron has the diamond stamp which reads Metal Products Co. Inc., New Haven Connecticut. It also has a stamped frog.


----------



## jmn00 (Jan 17, 2019)

bandit571, looks like you made a decent plane out of it.


----------

